# A seller's dilemma...help!



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I figured I'd get your opinions on this.

I recently sold a canister filter to someone. Before the transaction, I sent them a commercial picture (off of a website) that showed exactly what they'd get: canister tubing, inflow and outflow tubing, motor, canister. They wanted it shipped via Priority and paid $15 for the shipping.

They got the filter and one of the parts broke during shipping. I offered to order a new part from a website and get it shipped to the buyer and they agreed. I thought it'd be the end of that. 

A short while later, I get a message from the buyer saying that I didn't send them this or that, etc... But the picture I sent to them previously never showed those items. And now they want to send the filter back to me.

I never mis-represented the item I was selling and am only accepting the return because I want the buyer to be happy. I sent them a clear picture depicting what was to be included and I also offered to get them a replacement part for the filter because it broke in transit. Basically, I tried my best to make the transaction work.

So my question is, when I refund the amount for the filter, should I be obligated to refund the $15 shipping from me to the buyer?


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nope, buyer should always eats the shipping cost. IMO


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

If you sent everything depicted in the picture then I say the buyer eats the shipping costs. 

The broken part, I understand and I think you handled that well. 

The missing parts? Can we ask what they where? It sounds to me like this person just wants there money back... IMO


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's really generous of you to actually take the thing back, but I understand how you don't want the grief too. This buyer was really asking a lot, IMO.

No, the buyer absolutely doesn't get the shipping cost back. That's standard policy pretty much everywhere.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The missing parts were suction cups and one or two small things and were never included in the original picture. The things required for basic operation of the filter were all included. 

I'm not out to scam anyone at all, so I did whatever I could to make it work. I guess not. Oh well. I'm taking it back just prevent any future problems, ie: PayPal claims, etc...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

If you stated that it was used and the picture was just to show reference then I wouldn't accept returns...also with the broken part if the buyer wanted to get it shipped priority and didn't ask for anything higher or insurance it's their fault unless you didn't offer it to them.

It's a used filter right?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I would tend to agree with everyone else's opinion. However, I think this sort of speaks of the danger of not providing actual documentation of the actual product. It sounds like the buyer just wants to change their mind but, had a photo and detailed list of the actual filter been provided, your butt would have been covered. I say kudos for the way you've handled it to date though.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

dennis said:


> I would tend to agree with everyone else's opinion. However, I think this sort of speaks of the danger of not providing actual documentation of the actual product. It sounds like the buyer just wants to change their mind but, had a photo and detailed list of the actual filter been provided, your butt would have been covered. I say kudos for the way you've handled it to date though.


Oh, I listed out the items to them via AOL Instant Messenger, so they knew for sure what they were getting. I also listed out any cosmetic and/or other defects to them. This is where I also send them the commercial picture of the used filter in question. I informed them that the picture was not the actual filter, but was just to show the parts that would be included with the filter.

edit: Here's the except of where I pasted him the picture. This isn't the only conversation I had with him about the filter, but the other conversations are on my desktop at home.

me wants to directly connect (9:50:16 PM).
buyer is now directly connected (9:50:20 PM).
me (9:50:29 PM): 








me (9:50:32 PM): That's a pic from online
me (9:50:38 PM): But that's what's in it
me (9:50:41 PM): Plus the media inside
me (9:50:46 PM): And media baskets
buyer (9:50:53 PM): new media
me (9:51:35 PM): I ran the media for less than a day
me (9:51:40 PM): Then I upgraded to a bigger tank
buyer (9:51:44 PM): lol
buyer (9:51:50 PM): and its a 2213
buyer direct connection is closed (9:51:52 PM).
me (9:51:53 PM): Yes sir
me (9:51:58 PM): Eheim Classic 2213
.
. (edited for brevity)
.
buyer (10:01:07 PM): so as long as it doesnt leak. The crack isnt growing, and the tubing and media comes with it you will have the money on friday

That was the part where I pasted the picture to the buyer. It was made clear that what was included did not include anything else not in the picture.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I did not mean to sound like I was distrusting you, sorry if I did. I simply meant that showing photos from stores can give some people lee-way to be "picky". I would say, if you feel like you have been honest (seems like it to me but only you know for sure) then you've done sufficient to fix the problem already.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

dennis said:


> I did not mean to sound like I was distrusting you, sorry if I did. I simply meant that showing photos from stores can give some people lee-way to be "picky". I would say, if you feel like you have been honest (seems like it to me but only you know for sure) then you've done sufficient to fix the problem already.


Oh, nono, I didn't take it that way. I just posted it so that others could see that the picture clearly represented what was included. I never took it that you distrusted me from your post. My apologies if my reply made it appear that way!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the buyer was pretty darn lucky he was dealing with someone like you.

If I buy something then change my mind about it, I'd never think of asking the seller to take it back. I just re-sell it on E-bay or Aqua Bid, and if I lose a few bucks, that's my problem for changing my mind.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

epicfish said:


>


You sent kinked tubing?!? [/jk]

Buyer eats shipping on this one. What sucks is that you were honest and accomodating, yet you will probably walk away with bruised ratings (and would even if you ate shipping, which nobody does on returns). Some people are just like that. If this is the first time you've encountered such, consider yourself lucky.


----------

